#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  Como configurar o tplink tl-wr543g para receber wireless e dist em cabo

## EGROJE

Olá pessoal, boa tarde.
Meu nome é Jorge Luis e sou de Fortaleza/Ce. Meu problema é o seguinte: Tenho uma Lan House em casae possou uma omni de 15db com um radio da glink de 400mw. Comprei recentemente um roteador tplink mod. tl-wr543g, o qual vem dizendo que pode se receber o sinal via wireless e distribuir via cabo pelas 4 portas que ele tem. Bem, ja chamei varios "técnicos" mais nenhum consegui configurar o mesmo. No meu radio principal ele ta vendo o roteador (no controle de acesso por mac address) e o roteador tbem o esta vendo e dizendo que esta conectado, porem quando vai para o cabo nada de nada, não navega. Detalhe, todos os meus pcs estão com ip manual (estatico) e meu modem que é davelox esta roteado. Gostaria imensamente que alguem que soubesse configurar esse bixim me ajudasse.
Desde ja o meu muito obrigado e aproveito para me disponibilizar para ajudar no que for necessário ha quem precisar.

----------


## zeusnet

Eu sempre configuro como brigde e esta funcionando de boa...

----------


## beirsdorf

use modo bridge ou modo client-isp, deve funcionar legal, lembrando que em modo bridge ele repassa só o mac da ap.

----------


## danilosceu

vc tem que trocar a firmware desse radio, a original só serve pra rotear do cabo pra sem fio. 
fico abismado dos tecnicos da sua região não saberem disso.

----------


## vohr56

> vc tem que trocar a firmware desse radio, a origina só serve pra roter do cabo pra sem fio. 
> fico abismado dos tecnicos da sua região não saberem disso.


Você está errado Danilo. O TP-Link TL-WR543G com firmware original tem o modo cliente. Ele consegue perfeitamente receber pela wireless e distribuir via cabo. E o tipo de conexão da wan pode ser pppoe, ip estático e dinâmico. 

Tenho vários rodando aki, e funcionam muito bem por sinal. Excelente rádio. Estes recebem via wireless e conectam o pppoe no tp-link.

Abraços!

----------


## danilosceu

desculpe me enganei, esse roteador fais o roteamento da wireless para o cabo sim,
mais continuo acreditando que possa ser firmware

----------

